# best pump head



## Colorado Lowrider (Mar 28, 2009)

So I got a 90 chevy caprice 4 door that I'm doing and I want the front to hit pretty hard I'm gonna have 6 batts to the pump and 2 dumps with 3/8s lines to the front into 45 degree fittings into a 1/2” port into a 8 inch cylinder with 3 and 3/4 ton springs now in your guys opinion wat # pump head will work the best???? Thanks ahead homies


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

you can run a 7 and be cool or you can go with a 9 but nothing higher than that


----------



## Colorado Lowrider (Mar 28, 2009)

K now in pump heads wat is the difference relative to the #. Example: wats the difference between a #7 and a #9?? Is it jus more flow at a faster rate hints the bigger number???


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Colorado Lowrider_@Jun 25 2010, 07:34 AM~17883749
> *K now in pump heads wat is the difference relative to the #. Example: wats the difference between a #7 and a #9?? Is it jus more flow at a faster rate hints the bigger number???
> *


yeah but it also requires more batteries per pump head too. my cousing probably hits 36 with his 79 monte with 6 batteries a #7 pump head with 2 3/4 ton coils up front


----------



## Colorado Lowrider (Mar 28, 2009)

K so if going with a #9 wats a good amount of batteries to start with??? Would running 6 to it not be enough???


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

youll be fine it may kill your batteries a little faster


----------



## Colorado Lowrider (Mar 28, 2009)

Will the #9 gaurentee me better results or would it be one of those things that I'd have to get both and compare em???


----------



## Colorado Lowrider (Mar 28, 2009)

ttmft


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

just try it out


----------



## kold187um (Mar 29, 2006)

I HAD A 92 AND USED A #9 WITH 8 BATTERIES ON IT. IT WORKED FINE.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

#Rockford Super 80


----------



## Colorado Lowrider (Mar 28, 2009)

How much do those rockfords sale for???


----------



## STRYTLR (Dec 11, 2008)

http://www.blackmagichydraulics.com/Fullpage1.htm

105.00$


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

same price as a marz from BMH.


----------



## Colorado Lowrider (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the link to BMH but I can't access their page through my phone is a rockford better than marzachi


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

The truth is yes ( a super 80), but popular opinion is no 

I just wish they made them in different widths than just the 80. There's always the GF2 which would be the best gear out, if they would address the seal issue without cutting efficiency down any.. Thats the only problem I've ever had with the old style heads; blowing seals.


----------



## TREVINO 64 (Jan 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 25 2010, 08:42 PM~17889657
> *The truth is yes ( a super 80), but popular opinion is no
> 
> I just wish they made them in different widths than just the 80. There's always the GF2 which would be the best gear out, if they would address the seal issue without cutting efficiency down any.. Thats the only problem I've ever had with the old style heads; blowing seals.
> *


why is the super 80 better then the marzachi gears :dunno: just wondering


----------



## Colorado Lowrider (Mar 28, 2009)

So the rockford is a older style pumphead???


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TREVINO 64_@Jun 25 2010, 10:05 PM~17889891
> *why is the super 80 better then the marzachi gears  :dunno:  just wondering
> *


the rockford is a 9 basically..9 or 7 will work??u trying to hop or just daily??


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

So I assume the BMH upgraded pumps have the super 80 pumphead? So why does it say super 80/ marzocchi? Aren't they different?


----------



## Colorado Lowrider (Mar 28, 2009)

Its gonna be more of a daily. I jus wanna be able to hit em up when I got to. For sure not jus a lay and play set up


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

you would be fine with a number 7 . so right now you dont have the hydraulics installed on the car yet.


----------



## Colorado Lowrider (Mar 28, 2009)

I need to get batts and noids!!! Than time to see wat it does. Right now its jus sittin with frame reinforcement and rear end with all the cylinders already in place and rack built gotta still tighten up my plumbing on one pump and run my front hoses!!! Gettin real close


----------



## jdog78 (Nov 23, 2009)

i would take them 45s and put straight fittings all ur pressure goes straight in thats how i got mine.works good :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

45s dont make that big of a diifference i have them on the front cylinders for my piston pump


----------



## Colorado Lowrider (Mar 28, 2009)

I did 45s cause I've seen straights and 90s before never seen 45s done. Not sayin that they haven't been done I've jus never seen it


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

I GOT A 90* ON ONE CYLINDER AND A STRAIGHT ON THE OTHER :dunno:


----------



## Colorado Lowrider (Mar 28, 2009)

Yea I'm really not sure if the degree matters I really did my 45s jus to be a lil different everyone out here has 90s and maybe a couple have straights.


----------

